# Suche Hotel mit geführten MTB Touren auf Mallorca !!!



## herbertt (2. November 2011)

Hallo,

such für meinen Urlaub im Mai 2012 ein Hotel oder einen Club ,der geführte MTB-Touren anbietet inkl. Leihbikes. Hab mit der Such-Funktion nur Anbieter von geführten MTB Tours gefunden.
Mir wäre es am liebsten alles aus einer Hand zu bekommen.
Das Hotel/Club sollte direkt am Meer liegen und sonst noch Aktivitäten anbieten, die dann meine Frau nutzen könnte wenn ich beim Biken bin.
Vieleicht war ja einer von euch in so einen Hotel/Club und kann es mir empfehlen. Vorab vielen Dank !!!


Herbert


----------



## mybenutzer (4. November 2011)

Schau mal hier:
www.rad-international.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roxy_Rafa (4. November 2011)

Hallo Herbertt, 

wo wollt ihr denn auf Mallorca hin? 

Wir sitzen in Cala Millor (im Osten) - bieten auch Komplettpakete an, inkl. Flug, Hotel, Bikepaket (geführte Mountainbike-Touren oder auch nur Leihbike), Mietwagen etc. Unsere Partnerhotels sind alle in Gehnähe zum Strand und in Cala Millor gibt es alles, was das Herz begehrt - ob Animation, Massage, Party, Reiten, Sportangebote, Strand, Bars etc. 

Ich wünsche dir einen schönen Winter und würde mich freuen, dich bei uns zu begrüßen.

Liebe Grüße aus Mallorca


----------



## Miguel (30. November 2011)

Hallo Herbertt, 


schau mal hier. www.vamos24.com  MTB Reiseveranstalter mit eigener Bikestation in Pto. Alcudia, im Norden Mallorcas. 
Da bekommst Du alles aus einer Hand. Hotel, Transfers, Flug, Leihbike und geführte Touren. 
Tolle Hotels direkt am Meer und anspruchsvolle MTB Touren. Einfach mal anrufen und ein Angebot machen lassen. 

Gruß
Miguel


----------



## RonnyS (4. Dezember 2011)

Roxy,

freue mich auf Cala Millor und wir sehen uns Ende März 2012
Grüße
Ronny


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (14. Dezember 2011)

Hi Ronny, wir freuen uns auch sehr auf dich, viele Mitbiker und Radon und Liteville - Testwillige  

Liebe Grüße aus der Sonne Mallorcas,

Roxy


----------



## Milan25 (14. Februar 2012)

mybenutzer schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> www.rad-international.de



Die kann ich nur empfehlen. Alles aus einer Hand: Radmiete, Hotel, Flgh-Transfer, Touren.
Bin selbst schon oft mit denen gefahren. Die bieten geführte Touren mit Rennrad, MTB und Trekkingrad an. Alles sehr kompetent. Und ganz wichtig: Der Kunde bestimmt das Tempo in großen Teilen mit. Es wird nicht wie bei anderen Veranstaltern einfach ein Tempo vorgefahren und der Rest muss mit, sondern es passiert alles sehr familiär.
Die Räder sind erste Sahne. Seit letztem Jahr sind sie auf Canyon umgestiegen und bieten nun neben Cube auch Canyon an.

Stationen haben die in Santa Ponca (Hotel Bahia del Sol) und in Paguera (Valentin Park). Die Entfernung zum Strand ist etwa 200m in Santa Ponca und 400m in Paguera.


----------



## tinbed (15. Februar 2012)

Waren jetzt vom 8.02 bis 12.02.2012 in Calla Millor zum biken....hatten drei geführte Touren von Roxy (roxybikes.de) und kann das nur empfehlen. nagelneue top Fully´s, perfekte Trail-auswahl, unwahrscheinlich persönlicher Kontakt und was für uns das wichtigste war.....alles aus einer Hand, sie stellte Kontakt zu einem super Reisebür her, der sich um Flug, Hotel und Leiwagen kümmerte, während sie auch dafür sorgte, dass im Hotel ein Bikeraum vorhanden war...usw. Ich versuche mal ein paar Fotos hochzuladen, dass man auch sehen kann wie toll es war....


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (15. Februar 2012)

Danke! Freut mich, dass es euch gefallen hat. Für alle, die einen Videoeinblick möchten. Hier unser Teaser - http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19023/h

Liebe Grüße roxy


----------



## Milan25 (17. Februar 2012)

Roxy_Rafa schrieb:


> Danke! Freut mich, dass es euch gefallen hat. Für alle, die einen Videoeinblick möchten. Hier unser Teaser - http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19023/h
> 
> Liebe Grüße roxy



Netter teaser , wenngleich die vorausfahrende Hose schon gewöhnungsbedürftig ist.


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (17. Februar 2012)

Milan25 schrieb:


> Netter teaser , wenngleich die vorausfahrende Hose schon gewöhnungsbedürftig ist.


Danke  das ist ein Markenzeichen  das muss so sein! Komm doch mal zu uns biken, dann gewöhnst du dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan25 (18. Februar 2012)

Roxy_Rafa schrieb:


> Danke  das ist ein Markenzeichen  das muss so sein! Komm doch mal zu uns biken, dann gewöhnst du dich.



Wenn das zum Firmenlogo gehört ist das natürlich was anders. 
Blende ich die Hose aus, dann bleibt ein ziemlich hübscher rothaariger Rest.
Kann sein, dass ich im April mal bei euch vorbeischaue.


----------



## Denzinger (29. Mai 2013)

Roxy_Rafa schrieb:


> Hallo Herbertt,
> 
> wo wollt ihr denn auf Mallorca hin?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Roxy,

nachdem das Wetter bei uns einfach nicht besser und vor allem wärmer werd will schauen wir (meine Frau und ich) gerade nach einer Alternativlösung für die letzten 2 Juni Wochen, wie sieht es denn da bei auch aus? Gibt es da noch Kapazitäten und Bikes? 
Grüße aus dem verregneten Schwaben(Bayern)


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo Denzinger,

ja, das Wetter ist wirklich grausig bei euch, das stimmt  

Natürlich haben wir im Juni, wie sonst auch, täglich geführte MTB-Touren im Angebot. Damit wir die passenden Bikes und perfekten Touren für euch reservieren können, benötigen wir von euch natürlich noch einige Infos. Könntet ihr diese bitte an [email protected] senden? 
Und zwar: 
Namen, Körpergröße, Gewicht und Pedalwunsch aller Teilnehmer
Euer Könnenslevel ( http://www.roxybikes.de/mtb-touren-mallorca-levels.html )
Euer gewünschtes Leihbike

Wir bieten täglich eine Tourenauswahl auf unterschiedlichem Niveau, Infos zu unseren Touren findest du hier, damit ihr die für euch persönlich richtigen Touren finden könnt: http://www.roxybikes.de/gefuehrte-mtb-touren.html 

Solltet ihr ein Bikeurlaubs-Komplettangebot inkl. Flug, Hotel, Transfer und Biketouren benötigen, können wir euch das natürlich auch gerne zusammenstellen. Schreibt uns dann am Besten in der Mail auch folgendes: 


Anzahl der Reisenden:
Reisedauer:
Abflughafen:
Frühester Hinflug:
Spätester Rückflug:
Hotelkategorie:
Zimmertyp:
Verpflegung:
Transfer:
Mietwagen:

Bis bald hoffentlich  Wir halten die Sonne schon einmal fest  

Liebe Grüße,

Roxy


----------



## shr1k3 (17. Oktober 2013)

Heyho,

Roxybike ist echt mega zu empfehlen!
War unser zweiter Trip nach Mallorca und wollten eigentlich danach mal wo anders hin, aber hat echt soviel Bock gemacht mit dem Team, dass wir überlegen nächstes Jahr wieder vorbei zu kommen 

Hier noch ein Video mit Zusammenschnitten von den Touren: 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32038

Das Video ist recht abfahrtsorientiert, aber keine Angst...Höhenmeter wird man nicht vermissen ;-)

Gruß,
Adrian


----------



## bikefun2009 (17. Oktober 2013)

shr1k3 schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> Roxybike ist echt mega zu empfehlen!
> War unser zweiter Trip nach Mallorca und wollten eigentlich danach mal wo anders hin, aber hat echt soviel Bock gemacht mit dem Team, dass wir überlegen nächstes Jahr wieder vorbei zu kommen
> ...


Kann ich nur bestätigen  Adrian nochn Video  Geniale Strecken die da vor Ort sind,habe mit nen Hotelgast nochmal Son Severa und den Berghang fahrtechnisch abgegrast  Bei gefühlten 50 km war die Laune trotz mangelder Kondition nich klein zu kriegen  Freu mich wieder bei Roxy ne schöne Tour zu erleben  Gruß Peter


----------



## topof (16. Juni 2014)

..hier meine Erfahrung aus meinem Urlaub letzte Woche.

Wir hatten uns spontan zu einer Level 1 Tour (anspruchsvoller) angemeldet. Da wir nicht unbedingt jeden Tag solche Touren fahren, war es für uns schon fordernd. Der Guide hat es perfekt gemanaged und uns und die Gruppe immer perfekt geführt, motiviert und uns viel Neues gezeigt. Zur Location selbst muss man nicht viel sagen, biken auf Mallorca ist ein Traum.

Also wer schön biken will und auch vernüftiges Material fahren möchte checkt hier ein.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (7. September 2014)

So möchte auch meine Erfahrung mit Roxybike weitergeben.
Habe am 29.08.2014 eine Tour (Tour5) incl. Liteville Leihbike gemacht.
Die Buchung erfolkte kurz vor Reisebeginn von Deutschland aus, ging sehr fix, tolle Beratung und sehr netter Kontakt. Dank geht hier an Brigitte, die alles toll organisiert.
Vor Ort wurde das Bike sehr gut an mich angepasst, die Qualität des Materials war wirklich super.
Die Tour selbst passte perfekt zu meinen Wünschen und machte daher auch sehr viel Spaß. Nik unser Tour-Guide machte seine Sache auch hervorragend, an dieser Stelle viele Grüße und ein Dankeschön.
Leider konnte ich nur eine Tour machen, da das Hauptaugenmerk auf dem Familienurlaub lag. Aber diese eine Tour war sozusagen das i-Tüpfelchen auf einen tollen Urlaub.
Mir hat es auf jeden Fall soviel Spaß gemacht, dass ich nächstes Jahr nochmal vorbeischaue und zwar nur zum biken.

Also nochmals vielen Dank und macht weiter so.

Viele Grüße aus Karlsruhe


----------



## axpop (12. Oktober 2014)

-Roxy-Bike ist Super-
Liebes Roxy-Bike Team, wir haben relativ kurzfristig per Mail gebucht und die Vorabbetreuung war bereits sehr vielversprechend (danke an Brigitte). Der lange Weg quer über die Insel von Andratx hat sich dann gelohnt, um Tour 1 bei Samu (sorry Berni) mitzufahren. Wir waren zum ersten Mal auf der Insel und das auch nur für 5 Tage, sonst wären wir sicher noch mal rüber gekommen. Wir hatten tolles Wetter, sympathische Mitbiker und mit Berni einen tollen und kompetenten "Vorfahrer". Wenn wir wieder auf die Insel kommen, sind wir gerne wieder dabei. Selbst Axel, der lieber auf seinem eigenen Bike unterwegs ist, hat den guten Zustand der Bikes und den Service gelobt, und das ist wirklich ein Kompliment. Also, weiter so, bitte nichts verändern, damit wir beim nächsten Mal nicht enttäuscht sind.  liebe Grüße aus dem verregneten Taunus senden euch Susanne und Axel


----------



## axpop (12. Oktober 2014)

-Roxy-Bikes ist Super-
Liebes Roxy-Bike Team, wir haben relativ kurzfristig per Mail gebucht und die Vorabbetreuung war bereits sehr vielversprechend (danke an Brigitte). Der lange Weg quer über die Insel von Andratx hat sich dann gelohnt, um Tour 1 bei SAMU (sorry Berni) mitzufahren. Wir waren zum ersten Mal auf der Insel und das auch nur für 5 Tage, sonst wären wir sicher noch mal rüber gekommen. Wir hatten tolles Wetter, sympathische Mitbiker und mit Berni einen tollen und kompetenten "Vorfahrer". Wenn wir wieder auf die Insel kommen, sind wir gerne wieder dabei. Selbst Axel, der lieber auf seinem eigenen Bike unterwegs ist, hat den guten Zustand der Bikes und den Service gelobt, und das ist wirklich ein Kompliment. Also, weiter so, bitte nichts verändern, damit wir beim nächsten Mal nicht enttäuscht sind.  liebe Grüße aus dem verregneten Taunus senden euch Susanne und Axel


----------



## laspirit2014 (30. November 2014)

Hallo liebe Roxys 

danke für einen wundervollen Urlaub vorweg....

Etwas unsicher und mit Herzklopfen bin ich als Einsteiger zum Singletrail-Camp angereist, aber eben angekommen, habe ich mich rundum wohl gefühlt: Das Rad hat war so gut auf mich eingestellt, dass es sich wie mein eigenes anfühlte.  Alle Teilnehmer des Camps haben sich in ganz kurzer Zeit wunderbar zusammengefunden.  Es war ein einmaliges und herzliches Miteinander zwischen Gruppe und Guides. Jeder wurde "mitgenommen" und so haben wir alle letztlich wohl mehr in einer einzigen Woche gelernt und geschafft, als wir erhofft haben.

Sooooo stolz: "I rode the rocks with Roxybike"...und was für ein geiles Weihnachtsgeschenk,  in vier Wochen wieder bei Euch sein zu dürfen 

Connie


----------



## hyperjojo (26. Januar 2015)

Ich kann nur positiv über Roxy und ihr Team berichten. Das wichtigste: Man spürt hier den Servicegedanken. Von der Planung, über die Betreuung, Tipps und natürlich auch die Touren. Roxy, Brigitte und die Jungs sind einfach für ihre Gäste da! Man merkt, dass man im Urlaub ist und nicht "nur" irgendeine Dienstleistung gebucht hat.
Ich war zum zweiten Mal da und werde sicher wieder kommen!


----------



## Cube_Heinz (14. März 2015)

War bzw. bin gerade noch auf Mallorca (mogen geht's zurück) und bin 2 Touren und 1 Fahrtechnikseminar mit Roxy und ihrem Team gefahren. Kann Roxy Bike wirklich wärmstens empfehlen. Top gewartete Bikes super nette und kompetente Guides (danke auch an Beni und Nick) und sehr schöne Touren. Dazu alles top organisiert und vorbereitet, was will man mehr. Ich war jedenfalls sicher nicht das letzte Mal da.
Viele Grüße Chris


----------



## fissenid (19. März 2015)

HallO!

wo habt ihr denn gewohnt???Unterkunft auch über ROXY gebucht?


----------



## sun909 (19. März 2015)

---falscher Thread---


----------



## Cube_Heinz (19. März 2015)

fissenid schrieb:


> HallO!
> 
> wo habt ihr denn gewohnt???Unterkunft auch über ROXY gebucht?


nein, habe nicht über Roxy gebucht. Wir waren hier: http://www.sontrobat.com/
Ist ca. 15 km entfernt.
Gruß
Chris


----------



## Fortis76 (19. März 2015)

Ich gehe vom 29.03. bis zum 02.04.15 nach Malle. Und habe vier Touren bei Roxy gebucht.
Das Hotel und den Flug haben wir in Eigenregie organisiert. Hotel haben wir einfach über die allseits bekannten Portale gesucht, mit der Hoffnung, dass es was taugt .
Mit Roxy hatte ich schon sehr gute Erfahrungen, von daher freue ich mich schon wie Schnitzel auf die vier Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportbecker (25. April 2015)

Die guten Erfahrungen mit Roxy kann ich nun auch bestätigen 
Danke an das Roxy-Team für das super Fahrtechniktraining und das Spitzen-Material für unsere Biketouren! Da hat einfach alles gepasst :-D

Hotel-Tipp für Leute, die gerne gut essen: Hipotels Bahia Grande, knapp 2 km von Roxy weg.

Gute Fahrtechnik bringt nicht nur Entspannung auf dem Trail, sondern auch in der Stadt


----------



## Schildbürger (26. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
am Donnerstag den 30.4. fliege ich nach Malle. Die Reise wird von meiner Fa. zum 20 jährigen Jubiläum geschenkt.
Fr. ist schon ein Ausflugsprogramm geplant, Sa. und So. haben wir zu freien Verfügung. "Leider" liegt das Hotel mitten in Palma.
Gibt es dort eine (sinnvolle) Möglichkeit Sa. oder So. ein MTB zu leihen?
Und eine Rund von 4-5Stunden zu fahren? 40-50km bis ca. 1.000hm?
Die Gegend sieht mir sehr verbaut aus. Auf mein Vista HCx habe ich schon die OpenMTBmap geladen.
Tourenvorschläge wären mir sehr willkommen.

Edit:
Das Hotel verleiht wohl auch Fahrräder, die sahen aber eher nach Cityrad aus.
Dann habe ich eine Rennrad / Straßentour auf gpsies gefunden.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=csqxzxygjyufjokk
Wenn es passende Bikes gibt kann ich ja immer noch in die Berge ausweichen. 
Mit An-/Abreise vom Hotel aus wirds passen. Werde wohl Sa. starten, So. solls noch wärmer werden.


----------



## asmodaeus (5. Juli 2015)

Bin gerade von einer Woche Mallorca mit drei geführten Touren bei Roxybike zurück gekommen und kann das ganze absolut ohne Einschränkungen empfehlen. Die Touren waren spitze, nicht zu lang (bei der extremen Hitze), absolut nicht langweilig (auch die vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her leichteren) mit super Ausblicken, netten Randinfos vom Guide, leckeren Abschlusspausen in verschiedenen Restaurants und sehr gut gepflegten und eingestellten Bikes (bin ein Liteville 301 gefahren). Gerade bei den Bikes hab ich bei anderen Verleihern schon anderes erlebt.
Die Preise fand ich absolut fair, zumal es noch Wasser und Snacks gab, sowie die Möglichkeit, alles von Handschuhen über Brille bis Rucksack kostenlos zu leihen.
Danke für die Spitzenwoche und liebe Grüße an Nik


----------



## Kratschi (6. September 2015)

Danke nochmal Roxy ,Konstantin und Chris.
Es war wirklich ein toller Tag mit super Aussicht ,Super Trails Super Guides und Super Bikes.
Werde bei meinem nächsten Urlaub auf jeden Fall wieder die eine oder andere Tour mit euch drehen.
Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße aus dem kalten regnerischen Deutschland.


----------



## Jaerrit (24. September 2015)

Ich berichte hier auch mal kurz von meinen Erfahrungen: ich habe diesen Monat innerhalb von 2 Wochen 4 Touren bei Roxybike gefahren und kann nur meine Weiterempfehlung aussprechen. Die Bikes sind gut gewartet und gepflegt, die Touren gut ausgewählt und die Guides (ich hatte sie alle inkl. Roxy ) super drauf, nett und schaffen es perfekt auch bei Teilnehmern unterschiedlicher Könnensstufen den Spagat hinzubekommen das sich keiner wirklich langweilt.

Die Beratung im Vorfeld fand ich auch gut, so war der Tipp auf Klickpedale zu verzichten Gold wert. Lediglich die Auswahl der Touren-Levels (S0-S4, S5 wird nicht als geführte Tour angeboten) fand ich schwierig, was aber daran lag das ich das Terrain auf Mallorca nicht kannte. So findet man (bei den Touren die ich gefahren bin) kaum Waldwege wie man sie aus DE kennt, meist ist es steinig oder schotterig. Das hebt das Level schon direkt an, ohne das schnelle, schwierige Abfahrten dabei sind, welche teils einfacher sind als die Uphills. Da kann aber natürlich Roxybike nichts dazu, das Terrain ist eben wie es ist. Landschaftlich sind alle Touren sowieso grandios, man erlebt Aussichten die sonst garantiert niemand aus dem Bekanntenkreis je sehen wird. Beim Schwierigkeitsgrad war ich häufig etwas unter dem was ich hätte fahren können, aber lieber etwas leichter als zu schwer, vielleicht habe ich meine Skills bei Anmeldung auch unterschätzt 

Vor den Touren fährt man mal kurz die Straße auf und ab um grobe Einstellungen am Cockpit vorzunehmen, Dämpfer und Gabel werden entsprechend nach Sag eingestellt. Nach den ersten Tourkilometern wird dann seitens der Guides immer noch eine erneute Justage bzw Anpassung der Dämpfung angeboten. Wenn was nicht passt kann man aber grundsätzlich auch immer fragen und bekommt den Wunsch erfüllt. Der Reifendruck ist zwecks Materialschutz etwas hoch, aber eh das ich nachher eine verbeulte Syntace W35 vom Liteville zahle passe ich lieber meine Fahrweise an.

Rucksäcke, Trinkflaschen, Helm, Handschuhe, Brille und sogar Protektoren bekommt man kostenfrei gestellt (Protektoren nur einmal kostenfrei, danach 4€, kann auch anders sein, würde nicht genutzt).
Rucksäcke haben ein Trinkblasenfach und Schlauchdurchführung. Eine Banane, ein Müsliriegel, ein kleines Weckchen oder Croissant ist auch im Preis enthalten, Wasser soviel man tragen kann auch.

Ihr seht, es gibt alles was man braucht, inkl. einem österreichischem und einem englischen Guide 

Nochmal Danke an alle, ich durfte ja mit jedem Mal fahren. Und ja @Roxy_Rafa ,wenn mir langweilig ist komme ich nächstes Mal wieder runter zum abklatschen 
Grüße
Jaerrit


----------



## Monsterwade (25. September 2015)

Gibt's einen Tourenanbieter in der Nähe Selva/Inca?


----------



## hw_doc (14. Januar 2016)

Hier zum Jahresbeginn ein frischer Bericht zur Bikemiete und Touren bei Roxybike in Cala Millor und noch ein paar Bilder als Vorgeschmack:









































BTW: Die 2016er Bikes sind auf dem Weg!


----------



## mhyn75 (22. Februar 2016)

Um den Winter abzukürzen und weil Mallorca für einen Hamburger einfacher, günstiger und schneller zu erreichen ist als beispielsweise die Alpen, nahm ich vergangene Woche an einem Sigletrailcamp Level 2 bei Roxybike teil.
Dass die Guides dort sehr aufmerksam waren und sich ausgesprochen viel Mühe gaben, fiel sofort auf. Mit einem so hohen und intensiven Fahrtechnikanteil hatte ich im Vorfeld jedoch nicht gerechnet. Dies war aber sehr, sehr hilfreich. Althergebrachte "Learning-by-Doing" Fehler konnten und können zukünftig durch Übung wieder rundgeschliffen werden - nicht zuletzt aufgrund der hilfreichen Video- und Fotoanalysen, die jedem Teilnehmer nach dem Urlaub zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Besonders bemerkenswert fand ich, wie gut es den Guides gelang, auf jeden Teilnehmer der Gruppe individuell einzugehen. Nun wieder zu Hause freue ich mich wieder über neue Übungen, mit denen ich an meiner Fahrtechnik "arbeiten" kann.
Für einen guten Ausgleich zu den Fahrtechnikübungen sorgten die technisch und landschaftlich sehr schönen Touren, die niemanden unter- oder überforderten.
Die Bikes waren waren in einwandfreiem Zustand und modern und ihrem Einsatzzweck entsprechend perfekt ausgestattet.
Täglich wurde landestypisch und günstig gemeinsam zu Mittag gegessen -auch hier kennen sich die Roxybike-Guides bestens aus 

War eine super Woche!


----------



## TREK_er (28. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war vom 18.02.-25.02. beim Singletrailcamp F2 in Cala Millor bei Roxy und bin voll und ganz überzeugt. Das gesamte Team ist sehr nett, das Fahrtechniktraining hat Hand und Fuß, die Touren sind wie versprochen sehr geländelastig und die Bikes sind einwandfrei. Wenn doch mal etwas verstellt oder nachgezogen werden muss, wird dies schnell erledigt.
Besonders lobenswert ist auch die Abwicklung vor der Reise, man muss sich nahezu um nichts kümmern weil alles von Roxybike erledigt wird. Wenn man doch mal eine Frage hat, wird diese immer SEHR schnell beantwortet.
Das war meine erste Bikereise mit Roxybike, aber ganz sicher nicht die letzte!
Danke für alles!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philip2302 (16. März 2016)

Hallo miteinander, 

ich war vergangenes Wochenende auf Mallorca und hatte leider nur zwei Tage Zeit zum Biken. Ich habe mir für beide Tage bei roxybike ein Radon Slide 150 ausgeliehen. Das Bike (und sicher auch alle anderen) war top gepflegt. Mein Guide Nik, welcher mich am Samstag auf den coolen Trails rund um Cala Millor geführt hat, hat eine Ausbildung zum Zweiradmechaniker - das merkt man an den Rädern. Dickes Lob hier. Da ich nur zwei Tage Zeit hatte und roxybike Sonntags nicht guidet haben Sie mir aber trotzdem super Tipps gegeben wo ich Sonntags fahren kann. Somit hatte ich zwei geniale Tage im Sattel. Danke!

Gruß Philip


----------



## Nolti (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo, 

ich war Mitte April dieses Jahres auf Mallorca und bin bei den Touren 1, 8, 9 und 18 mitgefahren. Guides waren Marcel und Markus. Alle Touren haben mir sehr gut gefallen, sowohl was den Fahrspaß angeht, als auch landschaftlich. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad war leicht ansteigend und gut auf meine Niveau abgestimmt. Falls ihr normalerweise in Deutschen Mittelgebirgen unterwegs seit und im Sommer in Richtung Alpen unterwegs wollt, bietet sich eine Woche auf Malle zum üben an. Die Trails sind teils verblockt und teils geröllig. Die Anstiege sind natürlich nicht so lang wie in den Alpen, kosten aber auch einige Körner. Die Guides haben einige schöne Fotos während der Touren gemacht, die dann über Dropbox verteilt wurden. Hatte mir ein Liteville 301 geliehen, es war in einwandfreiem Zustand und auch zum Fahrspaß beigetragen.

Grüße, Heiko


----------



## ciepie (19. Mai 2016)

Ich war Mitte April eine Woche in Cala Millor. Bin mit Roxybike die Touren 5,6,1 und 10 auf nem 301 gefahren. Perfekte Organisation, super traillastige Touren, durchaus anspruchsvoller Untergrund (Schoner sind Pflicht). 1a Bikes und top Zustand. Vielen Dank nochmal an die beiden Guides Nik und Markus, die uns nicht nur auf dem trail sondern auch danach beim Tapas perfekt betreut haben. Komme gerne wieder, wenn der nächste Matsch- Winter in D wieder so lange dauert. Schöne Grüße von dem "Franken" Carsten


----------



## Das-Licht (2. Juni 2016)

Mallorca + Mountainbike = Roxybike

Mehr muss ich nicht sagen. 

...will ich aber dann doch...

Ich hatte vier Touren von Sg1 bis Sg2 incl. einiger schwererer Schlüsselstellen. Ich befuhr die Routen - für mich standesgemäß - mit einem Leihbike Haibike allmtn-pro MTP. Ich kann mich in allen Punkten meinen Vorschreibern anschließen. Was die Frage des TO betrifft, auch wenn sie schon "veraltet" ist. Roxybike bietet wohl auch "fullservice" an. Alternativ kann man sich auch den "fullservice" im Reisebüro holen und sich in ein Hotel in Cala Millor einbuchen. So hatte ich jeden Morgen einen zehn minütigen Fußweg zur Roxybike Station. Was die Schwierigkeitsgrade angeht, so ist die Auslegung realistisch und nicht touristisch. Also Sg2 ohne Fahrtechnik ist absolut unangebracht, und auch bei Sg1 ist die aktuelle Kenntniss und Beherrschung der Grundlagen der Fahrtechnik obligatorisch. Mit dem MTP machten mir die Touren nicht nur bergab Spaß.


----------



## JuStFloppy (6. Oktober 2016)

Das ist mal ein sehr schöner Post. Stecke gerade in der Urlaubsplanung, welche sich nicht einfach gestaltet. Wir sind 4 Erwachsene, wovon ich der einzige MTB Fahrer bin und die anderen eher ruhig und Strand. Ich habe jetzt mal eine Anfrage an Roxybike via Mail gestellt. Mal sehen ob die was für den Mix haben.


----------



## Das-Licht (6. Oktober 2016)

...bei mir waren es vier Erwachsene und ein Kind.  Ich bin morgens nach dem Frühstück vom Hotel (Cala Millor Park) zu Roxybike gelaufen, und nachmittags wieder zum Hotel. Die Anderen haben dann Strandurlaub, Sightseeing, Shopping, etc. gemacht, und abends war jeder zufrieden und es gab kein Genörgel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (6. Oktober 2016)

JuStFloppy schrieb:


> Das ist mal ein sehr schöner Post. Stecke gerade in der Urlaubsplanung, welche sich nicht einfach gestaltet. Wir sind 4 Erwachsene, wovon ich der einzige MTB Fahrer bin und die anderen eher ruhig und Strand. Ich habe jetzt mal eine Anfrage an Roxybike via Mail gestellt. Mal sehen ob die was für den Mix haben.



Was sucht Ihr denn, Hotel oder Wohnung, welcher Ort und welcher Reisemonat? Was Touren angeht bist Du bei Roxybike jedenfalls gut bedient


----------



## zhruz (31. Oktober 2016)

Roxy und ihr Team in Cala Millor, kann ich nur empfehlen.
Ich war gerade dort und habe eine tolle Tour gemacht. Auch für Komplettpakete kann man sich bei Roxybike/CaMi-Bike Mallorca melden.
Schöne Trails und guter Fotoservice. So hat man im kalten Deutschland dann auch noch etwas von dem Erlebnis.
Meine letzte Tour mit dem Team war das garantiert noch nicht...

Gruß Peter


----------



## McGoldi (7. Juni 2017)

Roxy_Rafa schrieb:


> Hallo Herbertt,
> 
> wo wollt ihr denn auf Mallorca hin?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mac-Flurry (8. Juni 2017)

Das erste Mal Mallorca!

Ich als Mountainbike begeisterter habe schon einige Touren ( geführt und auch auf eigene  Faust) unternommen, war aber tatsächlich vorher noch nie auf Mallorca.

Es war also höchste Zeit das zu ändern!

Also Internet aufgeschlagen und Infos gesucht wo und wie man(n) dort am besten biken kann.

Nach kurzer Suche bin ich auf die Seite von Roxybikes (CaMibikes) gestoßen, welche genau das enthielt was ich gesucht hatte.

Nämlich, geführte Touren in verschiedenen Leistungsleveln und komplette Wochenevents mit integriertem Fahrtechnik Training.

Schnell eine Anfrage per Mail geschickt und nach kurzer Zeit eine Antwort erhalten.

Alle meine Fragen wurden schnell und kompetent beantwortet.

Selbst Infos für Flug und Hotel wurden für den passenden Zeitraum herausgesucht, so dass ich nur noch das für mich (uns) passende raussuchen und buchen musste.

Am ersten Tag wurden wir freundlich begrüßt und alle noch offenen Fragen (die sich ja im nach hinein immer stellen) beantwortet.

Das Ladenlokal macht einen sehr ordentlichen und professionellen Eindruck und auch die Guides, "Schrauber" und natürlich auch Roxy selbst wissen ganz genau wovon sie sprechen. Nicht zu vergessen Brigitte, die gute Seele von Roxybikes, welche uns ja schon vorab alle Infos per Mail und per Telefon zukommen ließ!

Die Leihräder (in unserem Fall "Liteville 301) wurden in aller Ruhe auf unsere persönliche Körperlichen Gegebenheiten und Vorlieben eingestellt und auf Wunsch auch während der Tour auch nachjustiert.

Die Touren selbst werden soweit wie möglich auf das Level der Gruppe (Kondition & Technik) angepasst.

Das Fahrtechniktraining hat mir persönlich sehr viel gebracht. Obwohl wir schon seit mehreren Jahren biken, wurde uns mit fundiertem Wissen gezeigt und erklärt was wir falsch machen und verbessern können. Außerdem werden mit Videoanalyse (auch in Zeitlupe) eine genaue Fehleranalyse erstellt so das man noch vor Ort an den gezeigten Fehlern arbeiten und die Haltung verbessern kann.

Abschließend kann und muss ich sagen das wir uns bei Roxy und Ihrem Team von Anfang an sehr gut aufgehoben und professionell betreut gefühlt haben.

Daher von meiner Seite auf jeden Fall ein sehr Empfehlenswert!!!

Ich bin mir sicher nicht das letzte Mal auf Mallorca und bei Roxy gewesen zu sein.

Darum auch nochmal ein fettes Merci an Euch und bis Bald,

Grüße aus dem Rheinland,

Mark & Markus


----------



## albonafan (12. Juni 2017)

Wie hoch ist der Trailanteil bei den Touren einzuschätzen? Ist das eher CC, All Mountain oder vielleicht sogar Enduro?


----------



## Jaerrit (12. Juni 2017)

albonafan schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist der Trailanteil bei den Touren einzuschätzen? Ist das eher CC, All Mountain oder vielleicht sogar Enduro?


Wenn Du von den geführten Touren sprichst, da kommt es natürlich auf die gewählte Tour und den Schwierigkeitsgrad an. Wenn es Dir rein um möglichst schwierige Trails geht, schwer zu sagen ob Du dort richtig aufgehoben bist...
Die Touren hatten in 2015 nur Nummern und keine Namen, das scheint nun anders zu sein, daher kann ich Dir da keine Empfehlung geben. Landschaftlich waren die Touren alle super, die Touren damals hatten Level 1-2, habe es aber als geringer empfunden.
Generell hatte ich den Eindruck wenn Du noch nie da warst werden dir aus Sicherheitsgründen erstmal die leichteren Touren empfohlen.


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (13. Juni 2017)

albonafan schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist der Trailanteil bei den Touren einzuschätzen? Ist das eher CC, All Mountain oder vielleicht sogar Enduro?



Das kommt tatsächlich auf die gebuchte Tour an ;-) 
Die Touren bei CaMi-Bike sind ganz klar All-Mountain. Bei den Roxybike Events wirst du mit Sicherheit Trailevents finden, die man als Enduro klassifizieren kann. Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, das wir sie nicht als Enduro ausschreiben (sondern nach der Singletrailskala und den km und hm ausschreiben), weil Enduro ein so schwammiger Begriff ist, unter dem sich jeder etwas anderes vorstellt und etwas anderes erwartet. 

Und mir ist einfach sehr wichtig, dass meine Gäste mit den richtigen Erwartungen anreisen, da ich sie nur dann zufrieden stellen kann - und das ist mir persönlich ein hohes Anliegen. 

Auf den Webseiten ist aber alles  beschrieben. Wer lesen kann... 

Hier die Events: 
http://www.roxybikemallorca.com/MTB-events-mallorca/

Und hier das tägliche Tourenprogramm in Cala millor: 
http://www.camibike.com/CaMiBike-MTB-Touren-Programm/

Jaerrits Einschätzung - dass die Touren einfacher sind als ausgeschrieben - Wird selten so wahrgenommen. Und dazu muss ich sagen: Selbsteinschätzung und Wahrheit sind oft zwei paar Schuhe  

Unsere Priorität Nummer 1 ins verantwortungsvolles und nachhaltiges Guiden. Wir sind glücklich, wenn wir unsere Gäste verletzungsfrei wieder zurück bringen und wenn wir die Natur alle zusammen respektieren. Daher muss ich auch ganz offen sagen (da wäre ich wieder bei dem Punkt oben mit den Erwartungen), dass bei uns nicht "geschreddet" oder "geballert" wird, da wir zB oft auf Privatgrundstücken unterwegs sind und hier auch noch ein paar Jahre gerne gesehen werden möchten  

An dieser Stelle auch noch einmal vielen Dank an @Mac-Flurry für den ausführlichen Bericht. 

Liebe Grüße aus Mallorca, 
Roxy


----------



## udok (15. Juni 2017)

Kann hier MC Flurry in allen Punkten nur zustimmen. 
War im Mai auf Mallorca und habe drei Touren bei Roxbike gebucht. Es hat einfach Alles gepasst, vom Erstkontakt bis hin
zum Bikeabschluss. Die Bikes waren im hervorragendem Zustand. Die Guides waren super nett und kompotent.  
Ein besonderes Schmankerl fand ich den tollen Fotoservice während den Touren. TOP !!! Vielen Dank an Marcel und Dominik
Auch ich werde sicher nicht das letzte Mal bei Roxy gewesen sein. 

Viele Grüsse und macht weiter so !
Udo


----------



## Zueri_MTB (29. September 2017)

Salut.

Ich würde da auch Roxybike empfehlen  
Mein eigenes Bike wurde vor der Tour gratis inspiziert, an den Leihbikes war alles prima.
Die Guides meiner Touren waren bei der Gruppe, mit dem Kopf und Herz und Bike (und nicht schon 1000m weiter vorne). 
Dazu ein mega professioneller Fahrtechnik-Kurs.
Und das bei einem eingespielten Team, das sich gegenseitig rasch unterstützt, was im Falle möglicher Probleme natürlich sehr wichtig ist.

Hier sind Profis am Werk 

Würde auf jeden Fall wieder dorthin gehen.


----------



## Sabine2801 (7. August 2018)

Hey liebe MTB Community, liebe Roxys,
Ich möchte euch auch meine Erfahrungen mit Roxybike, Cala Millor/Mallorca nicht vorenthalten..

Am 27.07.18 habe ich an einem Fahrtechniktraining/Privatcoaching mit Roxy teilgenommen. Es war ein erstklassiges Training, das nicht nur Spaß gemacht hat, sondern mir auch sehr schnell Erfolgserlebnisse beschert hat, besonders bei den Dingen, die mir vorher noch nicht so gelingen wollten. Hier merkt man, daß Roxy sich über Literatur und Weiterbildungen hinaus, selbst Gedanken macht, wie man den Teilnehmern "gehirnfreundlich", ohne überhaupt erst Blockaden entstehen zu lassen, erfolgreich auf dem Mountainbike weiterbringt! In dem Zusammenhang waren auch die physikalischen Erklärungen sehr förderlich und Roxy´s herzliche, geduldige und offene Art. 
Fazit TOP!! Natürich auch der Service des gesamten Teams, Bikes/Zustand der Bikes.
Jederzeit gerne wieder, absolut empfehlenswert!!

Grüße aus Solingen
Sabine )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## womoe (3. Dezember 2018)

Waren Anfang November mit einer riesen Truppe (18 Personen)  zum Biken bei Roxybike in Cala Millor. 
Organisation, Bikes, Verpflegung, Einführung und Touren waren erste Sahne. 
Roxy hat zunächst jedem ein optimales Bike setup 'verpaßt', bevor es dann auf eine Einführungsrunde ging. 
Zusammen mit Joshua haben wir dann die ersten Touren am Hausberg absolviert. 
Am Samstag und Sonntag sind wir ins Landesinnere und an die Küste gefahren. Obwohl das Wetter nicht optimal war (Regen),  haben wir geniale Trails mit teilweise spektakulären Aussichten befahren.

Auch die riesige Truppe stellte für die beiden Guides kein Problem dar. Roxy gab uns fahrtechnische Tipps, konnte über Land und Leute Auskunft geben und hatte super Gaststätten zur Mittagspause reserviert.
Für jeden war etwas dabei und es war ein super Wochenende, das leider viel zu schnell vorbei ging. Alles in allem kaum zu toppen.

Nochmals vielen Dank an Roxy und Joshua.

Würde auf jeden Fall nochmals dort hingehen.


----------

